# Whats new on AKFF? September 20



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fantastic post Leigh! those stats sure are interesting, and good to see!

Ash


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Some very interesting stats Red, thanks for taking the time to put that together for us


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW  
Well done RED 8)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Great report Red, very comprehensive. Thanks for the mention.
Managed to arrive home just now 10 days ahead of schedule, beach here was closed earlier in the week because of large packs of Bronze walers.
Getting my gear ready now for tomorrow, conditions look good


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

craig450 said:


> Some very interesting stats Red, thanks for taking the time to put that together for us


I agree

Cheers Mike


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

occy said:


> .
> 
> Now this probably should go in the site suggestions thread, but I have a question about this subject Leigh. Interesting roundups like this are a very good way to prompt errant members to visit a site. Now I don't want to create work for anyone (God knows you already spend enough time on here mate), but would it be possible to somehow send something like this out in an e-mail to registered members? I'm not sure if you would have to somehow include it as a user requested option, but if it can be done without too much trouble it could be a very worthwhile exercise. I get a couple of these a month from various fishing sites and find they really do prompt me to visit a site I might have forgotten and keep engaged.


We can't help it that you suffer from CRAFT, :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work Red. Thanks for the great write-up.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm such a hussy i love seeing my name in the updates section hehehe


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Redphoenix, you are a master craftsman with those words. Well done, it is great reading.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Once again PERFECTLY EXECUTED mate. It is great to see the summary for each area. Absolutly love it.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Here's a sorted list of countries who access AKFF, by bandwidth:
> 
> ```
> us	United States	us	425035	1291202	11.41 GB
> ...


Search engines have nothing to do with that figure for the US. It's just me. I really need to get away from the computer and start paddling/fishing again 

BTW: Great job with the stats.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Who is the guy I saw the other day with an AKFF shirt, he paddled a big black yak, had a cigar and used a machine gun to shoot his fish. I couldn't understand his accent but it could have been Asbekistatkizen or Kremlin or something. Amazing who has an interest in this forum.


----------

